# The Folding@Home FurAffinity Team



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

http://folding.stanford.edu/

Folding@Home is a program that uses your CPU cycles to fold proteins, trying to find cures for diseases and cancers.

Recently, the PS3 got its own Folding@Home client and there is a client available to download (for all major platforms) on the link above.

Living with someone who has Parkinson's, I'm running Folding@Home, because it's a good cause and much more important than the damn Seti@Home program that searches for aliens.

You can also fold under a team and everyone's statistics on that team will be added together and will be ranked on the Folding@Home webpage.

Who here would do it and join the FurAffinity team?  Do something good for humanity and all that with your extra CPU cycles.

The team number is 60091 for anyone already interested!  Now get folding!


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm installing it now.

My brother had seti@home running a few years ago, heh...


----------



## SFox (Mar 25, 2007)

Tried it but the program made my computer act funny and crash, so I had to uninstall it.


----------



## Robat (Mar 25, 2007)

It's been a while since I had one of those running


----------



## Vitae (Mar 25, 2007)

...wait wtf is cpu cycles and how the hell is that going to cure diseases?


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Mar 25, 2007)

I would do it but my computer has trouble running the processes it does.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

Vitae said:
			
		

> ...wait wtf is cpu cycles and how the hell is that going to cure diseases?



It uses all your extra CPU power and uses it to crunch numbers for the program.

For example, you can set it up to only run when your computer goes into screensaver mode, so it won't affect your system performance and your computer will continue doing something useful while it's idling.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 26, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.



It runs just fine on the PC, it just takes longer to complete the same amount of work.  I've been running it on my PC for about a day now and it's almost done.

It takes a long time, but it's about helping out in anyway you can.  Not a race after all.


----------



## Hex (Mar 26, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.



True, but I think the main impetus is to have millions and millions of computers running the program as a unit to solve the problem, rather than devoting one supercomputer to the task.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, my PS3 got it the other night. It's a good thing.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's.


The problem is the average home PC is so out-of-date it's not even funny. =P


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 26, 2007)

A Up-To-Date Gaming PC strips a PS3, but alot of people don't have one.


----------



## Kasarn (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been running it for a while already so sure, I'll bite.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 26, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> A Up-To-Date Gaming PC strips a PS3, but alot of people don't have one.



I don't believe that an up-to-date Gaming PC would beat the PS3 at this though.  The Cell CPU is great at this type of calculations, tons of floating point power in it that our standard CPUs (multiple core or not) just aren't made to handle.


----------



## whitewulfe (Mar 26, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> The problem is the average home PC is so out-of-date it's not even funny. =P



Hey, some of us will upgrade... Eventually.

I'd join, but I'm already in a team.  Been Folding for years...

As to those who think it would take ages for a computer to process the data, that's only with the 5MB+ modules (which were aimed at the higher powered computers, something my poor sempron 2500+ based computer is not).  I average a unit every 1.5-2 days or so, and that's with a computer that hasn't been updated since before Socket 754 came out.  (I also set it as a higher priority, but still)


----------



## Foxlink (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm in.. my dad has Parkinson's- this may not do a lot, but a least it's something.. I can't stand to think what it's going to be like when those pills stop working... 

=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 26, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the PC one only uses what you have spare. A PS3 doesn't have the same Multi-tasking powers as PC does. Currently I'm running Firefox, MSN, MusicMatch, Flash, editing a MP3 in Audacity and downloading Limewire. Don't forget whatver the hell is happening in the background.
A PS3 wouldn't be doing all that and more (I was burning a DVD before as well and using Photoshop CS2)


----------



## Cinos (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, a good gaming computer beats a PS3 easily. 

However, I'm not installing this anyway, mostly since I'm constantly running a million other things, even if the computer is alone.


----------



## sixclaws (Mar 26, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 
> Recently, the PS3 got its own Folding@Home client and there is a client available to download (for all major platforms) on the link above.



Chances are that that is the only decent thing the PS3 is going to do.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 26, 2007)

sixclaws said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not the gaming forum, please keep the topics relevant.


----------



## whitewulfe (Mar 26, 2007)

Cinos said:
			
		

> Yeah, a good gaming computer beats a PS3 easily.
> 
> However, I'm not installing this anyway, mostly since I'm constantly running a million other things, even if the computer is alone.



You can set it to use just the excess processor cycles...  And even set it up to be running only when your screensaver is active...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 26, 2007)

whitewulfe said:
			
		

> Cinos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.  I have mine set up to run full-time.  Oblivion takes a small performance hit, but nothing too noticeable.  I had it on the screensaver setting originally but then I realized that I'm at my computer too much for it to get any work done.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Mar 26, 2007)

Just random FYI about Folding@Homem the workloads vary. Each one is benchmarked for GHz-Hours, and they range from a day or so to a couple weeks. Points are awarded based on the GHz-Hours spent, rather than the number of workloads. All workloads are very intensive, so they are going to take a while, but that doesn't mean they aren't accomplishing much. 

It'll run fine on most desktops without interferring with normal clock speeds, and it's quite efficient about only using the idle CPU power and not infringing on other apps. That said, I don't recommend it for laptop users, especially those with the faster CPUs or less efficient cooling systems... I've melted a gateway power supply doing that (granted, it was a really shitty, hot laptop design to begin with, but caution is still advised).


----------



## Kyouryuu (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I editing my client.cfg to assign the FurAffinity team.  Have to see if that worked.   I've been participating in Folding@Home for a while and I think it is a simple thing to do for a wonderful cause.

I would suggest running the console version.  The graphical version has the tendency to screw with games that use OpenGL (such as Grand Theft Auto: Vice City).

Why people continue to run SETI@Home is beyond me.  Seven years down the line, SETI@Home has never contributed anything of value.  And even if we did find an anomalous signal, what are we supposed to do with it?  Send a response and wait a thousand years?  Listen to some intergalactic equivalent of I Love Lucy?  Not exactly a worthwhile cause if you ask me.

On the other paw, Folding@Home will produce useful and tangible results for a vital cause.  Cancer, Parkinson's, and Alzheimer's among others are very real problems facing our society.  We all know friends and loved ones who have passed on or are suffering from these diseases.  We all wish there was a cure.  Running F@H is one small way we may all contribute to finding one.  No one knows where that spark that provides the solution will come from.  But if you had the power to help find it, wouldn't you?


----------



## PurpleDragon (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm joining the FA team as well. If it's for such a good cause, everyone can donate some CPU time


----------



## Cinos (Mar 27, 2007)

Kyouryuu said:
			
		

> I think I editing my client.cfg to assign the FurAffinity team.  Have to see if that worked.   I've been participating in Folding@Home for a while and I think it is a simple thing to do for a wonderful cause.
> 
> I would suggest running the console version.  The graphical version has the tendency to screw with games that use OpenGL (such as Grand Theft Auto: Vice City).
> 
> ...



To be honest, I find the possible discovery of alien life a much more rewarding thing than cures for diseases. :/


----------



## Killy the Fox (Mar 27, 2007)

If you got an ATI X1800 or X1900 i suggest to skip the CPU Folding@Home version and go with the experimental GPU version. It does require some specific settings (like a specific Catalyst version).

http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-ATI.html

"The GPU client is limited to the current high-end ATI X1800 and X1900 video cards at the moment, which are already a generation behind NVIDIA's newest 8800 series. Even so, the GPU clients are almost 2.5 times faster than the PS3. Of course, this performance differential is more than balanced by the fact that PS3 is an easily obtainible (albeit somewhat expensive) consumer item; it's trivially easy to add one to the Folding@Home network, whereas the Folding@Home GPU client is quite immature, and few users have the necessary high-end ATI video cards to use it.

But the real lesson of this chart lies in the OS X / Intel data point. Intel-based Macs are, by definition, based on only the newest Intel processors-- Core Duo or better. Even so, it's an utter blowout:

Intel Core Duo	1x
PS3	7.8x faster
GPU	18.6x faster

With these kinds of performance ratios-- and I expect the performance gap to widen every year-- there's almost no point in adding general purpose CPUs to the folding network any more. It's a waste of time, effort, and electricity."

http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000823.html


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 27, 2007)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> "The GPU client is limited to the current high-end ATI X1800 and X1900 video cards at the moment, which are already a generation behind NVIDIA's newest 8800 series..."


Makse me feel tingley for just buying an 8800 GTX!


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Mar 27, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.



Also the ps3 WU (Wok units) are smaller for a reason, it's not that the ps3 completes the WUs faster it's that the WUs that the folding@home team make for the ps3 are smaller to accommodate users who leave their console on all night but not making users keep them on forever.

The super computers you mentioned can't compute the same bulk of data at nearly the same rate as thousands of PCs doing the works slowly in small chunks, the calculations being done with this program were once said to be impossible.


I installed it just fine. my current WU (my first) will be done in 4 days, that's pretty good if you ask me, it also dose not cause lag in my favorite game (WOW) if it dose cause lag though I can always pause it instead of closing it or making it only run during screen saver mode.

I tried to install it on my fiance's pc but it minimizes full screen games when you try to play them. she uses her pc mostly for games so this just is not feasible for her.

I looked on the folding@home website but they seem to have no tech support at all, and the faq has little to no bug trouble shooting advice.



			
				Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> If you got an ATI X1800 or X1900 i suggest to skip the CPU Folding@Home version and go with the experimental GPU version. It does require some specific settings (like a specific Catalyst version).



Dose this mean that with my ati radion x850xt, I'l be able to use the gpu version? (I don't plan on getting the beta version right now thanks)

Also why would it be bad to run both? and would this effect my gaming, mot people have beefy GFX cards so the can play games you know.


----------



## Kougar (Mar 28, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.



This is the entire reason in a nutshell why Folding@home was created. There was not nearly enough funding to run this needed reasearch on those said supercomputers.


As far as the PS3 argument goes, it runs circles around any Core 2 Duo PC, probably about 3.5 of them to be exact... :lol: PlayStation 3 Leads All at Finding Cancer Cure It even bests folding on the GPU in pure work done.


Folding@Home can also be run on x1600, x1800, and x1900 class ATI graphics cards, but will require a CPU core be left unused. Infact a x1900 card alone will outperform a Core 2 Duo CPU when doing F@H work. It's also not for the technically challenged, F@H in general needs the user to read up before they run it in any of its forms or they will probably run into issues.

Afraid I already have two teams on my F@H list though, here's who I currently fold for:





Edit: AishaDracoGryph, no, only the cards I listed above can be used. It's also all in the F@H ATI FAQ that Killy the Fox linked to.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Mar 29, 2007)

> Why people continue to run SETI@Home is beyond me.



Their screensaver looks cooler.


----------



## imnohbody (Mar 29, 2007)

Kyouryuu said:
			
		

> Why people continue to run SETI@Home is beyond me.



They're looking for UFOs to hitch a ride on.



> Seven years down the line, SETI@Home has never contributed anything of value.



Lots of things don't contribute "anything of value". People still do them.


----------



## humacyrnus (Mar 29, 2007)

I will join the team, aside from my main computer I am rebuilding a computer out of some old hardware and going to set up a dedicated computer for this.Â Â The pc is old hardware ..... p2 .. .. .. but every little bit helps I guess 

Also do competitive gaming with UT2k4 and have not seen to huge of a performance hit lol, will likely leave running.

I have an x1600 also but i dont want to risk anything to do with my gpu atm 

GL and Happy Folding

BTW ... highend gaming pc VERY much overdoes ps3 ... on almost every level..

like this one from a clam member of mineÂ Â 

http://www.flakmonkey.org/fm/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?2589


----------



## humacyrnus (Mar 29, 2007)

LawL i also have a friend who is an admin for a ... large corporation ..... he is going to install it on thier new servers 

shhhh i cant give names tho


----------



## Marthaen (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry my PCs are already dedicated to a team and I've racked up almost half a million points as it is and don't feel like starting over on a new team.


----------



## revil (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll install it on my old dual 2.5 G5, that I don't use at all.


----------



## Delphinidae (Mar 30, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.



Someone told you false stats, unless you mean "office PCs from 1999" by "average home PC".
Besides, nobody is daft enough to sell 'supercomputers' at that price.

You are overestimating a simple console. Yes I know its stats. Some 10-core IBM processor, little RAM and a geek graphics card.

To be relevant a bit, I'm not attached to humanity enough to donate my empty CPU cycles.


----------



## Marthaen (Mar 30, 2007)

On average I get about 12-13k a month with my machines. I could be convinced to turn them over to FA for a few months if I can get some art out of it.


----------



## ~7~CyanFOX~7~ (Mar 30, 2007)

wow I'm surprised that someone else knows about F@~  i remember this project from awhile back :3 and My mother is a cancer survivor and her father died of Rapid Progressive Supranuclear Palsy [ Progressive supranuclear palsy (PSP) ] 

I'll prolly load this on the iMac at home :3  running in console mode 



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 
> Folding@Home is a program that uses your CPU cycles to fold proteins, trying to find cures for diseases and cancers.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitewulfe (Mar 31, 2007)

Kyouryuu said:
			
		

> Why people continue to run SETI@Home is beyond me.  Seven years down the line, SETI@Home has never contributed anything of value.



Technically, such isn't exactly true...  Laptops have been reclaimed by police and returned to their rightful owners because of SETI phoning home - gotta love thieves who've no clue...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 31, 2007)

We are doing great you guys!

In case you haven't been looking at the statistics we are currently 7464 of 57050 with a total of 18853 points!  28 active CPUs with 68 WUs completed so far!


----------



## ~7~CyanFOX~7~ (Mar 31, 2007)

*I always config an app before i use it...*

I always config an app before i use it...

Yea I have it set to the max c.c and 30Minutes and in  batches and i change priority x.x  and put it on 9  Verbosity... But I use the Mac OS X one in CLI c.c



			
				whitewulfe said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brokenfox (Apr 1, 2007)

You can count me in, my comp is usually on for days at a time (when im downloading) and its pretty decent. So I'll use that wasted power for something good  

Go team FA, Go.


----------



## Zippo (Apr 1, 2007)

That f*ckin thing wrecks hell with my teatimer.exe (safer networking ltd), gives it all sorts of program errors when yrying to exit the prog till I kill the process as its making my cup percentage sky high. This thing is a system recorces hog, beware! :/

-Z


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Zippo said:
			
		

> That f*ckin thing wrecks hell with my teatimer.exe (safer networking ltd), gives it all sorts of program errors when yrying to exit the prog till I kill the process as its making my cup percentage sky high. This thing is a system recorces hog, beware! :/
> 
> -Z



It makes your CPU perform at 100% so that any CPU cycles not being used for other programs are being used for F@H.


----------



## Sphelx (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone actually considered running WorldCommunityGrid instead of F@H?

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp

The Grid agent not only does Proteme Folding (a la F@H) but it also does; 
muscular distrophy cures, 
human genome comparisons, 
cancer cures 
and a cure for AIDS

The Folding project has completed now, so they've initiated the second stage.

Whether you use their own grid agent program; or use BOINC instead (as I do); once you're logged in and assigned to your account, the program will crunch through each of the 5 projects in turn, one after another.


----------



## ~7~CyanFOX~7~ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Distributed computing... RE: The Folding@Home FurAffinity Team*

Distributed computing... RE: The Folding@Home FurAffinity Team

the whole point of distributed computing is like to use "100%" of your "Brain" instead of the "33%" we normally use ^_~



			
				Zippo said:
			
		

> That f*ckin thing wrecks hell with my teatimer.exe (safer networking ltd), gives it all sorts of program errors when yrying to exit the prog till I kill the process as its making my cup percentage sky high. This thing is a system recorces hog, beware! :/
> 
> -Z


----------



## AnraX (Apr 1, 2007)

aww no support for Sun  ... that sux ;P  shame  sinse i got a few suns ruing idely


----------



## kerus (Apr 1, 2007)

IÂ´ve installed F@H on both my web/ventrilo-server and my gamingcomputer. =)
Go FA


----------



## Janglur (Apr 1, 2007)

Actually, F@H already uses BOINC and others.  Everything done in The Grid is also done in F@H for The Grid, and them more.  Including mapping the remainder of the human genome project, when there's no other cores to work on (G@H)

F@H is the central hub for protein folding and biological research.  More people use F@H, F@H has a larger support base, F@H can support more bandwidth and has more servers to analyze PC's results, and F@H does the widest range of useful research.





			
				Sphelx said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually considered running WorldCommunityGrid instead of F@H?
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp
> 
> ...


----------



## Zippo (Apr 1, 2007)

*RE: Distributed computing... The Folding@Home FurAffinity Team*

I have alot of system recorces, liquid cooling, and top end hardware, it stalls my tv program, halts my mouse for a second or two, kills my torrents ug.. im stingy about my recorces, didnt sink all my money into my hardware just to feed that thing >.<  *uninstalls*

-Z



			
				~7~CyanFOX~7~ said:
			
		

> Distributed computing... RE: The Folding@Home FurAffinity Team
> 
> the whole point of distributed computing is like to use "100%" of your "Brain" instead of the "33%" we normally use ^_~
> 
> ...


----------



## sepffuzzball (Apr 1, 2007)

*joins up for a worthy cause*

AMD x2 4400+
3GB RAM

Too bad there's no way to get my GPU in the mix, it's probably more powerful than my poor CPU x3 
(GeForce 8800 GTX 768).

I'll help out, my computer only shuts down for updates, or switching from XP to Vista or Linux.

I'll have my Core 2 Duo laptop Up and Running, it's usually on only during work...

And once I get my server up and running as well, it can help out (not in the foreseeable future, need a new server).


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

..the f*ck?This sounds weird...if someone is willing to just uhh, explain what this is gonna entrail, I might do it. But my WTF alarms are goin off right now.


----------



## Kougar (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, unless ya configured it to NOT use Idle CPU cycles (Which is default) then it probably conflicted with something else running. The console client is designed to only use idle cycles, so except for an occasional brief pause while RAM is shuffled around it shouldn't cause lag. I've run two clients at once on my single core Pentium 4 chip without any lost torrents, and only a little lag from having them use up most of the 1gb of RAM in that system. I actually configured mine to be resource hogs, that is how you gain bonus WUs and higher points.


----------



## iller (Apr 2, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's.



"Shown" by Sony Fanboys I'm assuming? The processors in Platformers are usually same as those in gaming rigs.  They just move random stored data faster b/c they're not going through multiple OS layers.


----------



## Sphelx (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh but it DOES support GPU calculations  (almost!)
http://folding.stanford.edu/FAQ-highperformance.html

It uses a system called GROMACS; the GPU acceleration is not yet completed and released; but they -are- working on it.




			
				sepffuzzball said:
			
		

> Too bad there's no way to get my GPU in the mix, it's probably more powerful than my poor CPU x3
> (GeForce 8800 GTX 768).


----------



## Kougar (Apr 2, 2007)

iller said:
			
		

> Raving_Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pasted a link previously that went mostly ignored. The PS3 folds faster than any processor or GPU current in anyone's single computer though, unless they happen to be using an 8-core rig perhaps.

The PS3 uses a 7-core processor. Depending on the persons luck, their PS3 will have 6 to 7 working cores in it. While not quite as complex as a CPU, it's the ideal chip for F@H right now and the PPD they generate is the proof.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 3, 2007)

This is really really awesome!

D: im afraid I'd melt down my already ancient G4 titanium book though.


----------



## Marthaen (Apr 4, 2007)

Kougar said:
			
		

> iller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to burst your bubble but the GPU client is the fastest client available right now. Just look at the stats for how much TFLOPS each one makes and you can clearly see that only a thousand GPUs are doing about 60TFLOPS of processing where as 22,000 PS3s are doing about 290TFLOPS. Now if there were as many GPUS as PS3s doing this then the GPUs would be doing somewhere in the neighborhood of a 1000TFLOPS


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 4, 2007)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> This is really really awesome!
> 
> D: im afraid I'd melt down my already ancient G4 titanium book though.



That's hardly ancient.  I still use a Powerbook G3 Wallstreet and a Powerbook 1400cs regularly.  In fact the G3 is the most up-to-date laptop I have.


----------



## robomilk (Apr 4, 2007)

The thing is that you can only get major work from this if you leave your computer idling for hours or days at a time, and that's not good for the environment! D=


----------



## imnohbody (Apr 4, 2007)

Without the monitor on (either turned off or in sleep mode, if the OS and monitor supports it) computers don't exactly take huge amounts of power, in general. It's the image generation that takes up all the juice, particularly if using a non-LCD display device.


----------



## Kougar (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice catch, that was my mistake. Glad someone at least read it.


----------



## CerberusTheHitman (Apr 5, 2007)

OMFG! My first post here is to say that I started this up on my laptop. The question remains: Will he start it on his uber desktop of power? Stay tuned!


----------



## TacoTai (Apr 7, 2007)

I just installed it and joined. Everything seems to be working fine and my sytem isn't slowing down, so were good!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Sapphire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess I'll give it a shot then! I leave it one most of the time, so it should make a decent contribution.

I just have enough problems with slowdown already. I think I really need to wipe the hard drive. and im sure just running it in sleep would help too.


----------



## Shokuji (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm onboard.

I used to fold a lot back in the day.
My old team: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=34645

My user page: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=34645&username=Defconn1

Score = 79413
WU = 715

Wootness.


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Apr 14, 2007)

*RE: Distributed computing... The Folding@Home FurAffinity Team*



			
				Zippo said:
			
		

> I have alot of system recorces, liquid cooling, and top end hardware, it stalls my tv program, halts my mouse for a second or two, kills my torrents ug.. im stingy about my recorces, didnt sink all my money into my hardware just to feed that thing >.<  *uninstalls*
> 
> -Z



I think his major problem is that he

1) most likely fiddled with the default settings. something you should only do if you know what your doing.

2) he runs teatimer, A program I have used and found to be a bit buggy[/quote] and ultimately a waste of system resources.

I suggest (if he even sees this) that he reinstall the program leaving all settings as default (not user name and work group obviously) and I highly recommend he ditch teatimer.


----------



## silvermosico (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been folding since I've gotten my PS3 due to the fact I have a few friends that suffer from cancer and I want to support all the efforts to find a cure.


----------



## tenza (May 7, 2007)

I was just thinking about SETI the other day, but this is for a better cause. I'm in.


----------



## Polarity (May 14, 2007)

Joined up; got about 10 work units done now. Just left the PS3 on while I went to work.


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (May 19, 2007)

well looks liek we are climbing up thier

we are


> 1056 of 66419



with 2396 WUs total and 122 active cpus in the last 50 days


----------



## drache84 (Jun 18, 2007)

Count me on too ^^ although it wont use both my cores on my amd 5600  they need to put on multi-threading and enable GPU as well, I am sure my NVIDIA 8800 can do something too ><


----------



## tisbod (Jun 19, 2007)

drache84 said:
			
		

> Count me on too ^^ although it wont use both my cores on my amd 5600  they need to put on multi-threading and enable GPU as well, I am sure my NVIDIA 8800 can do something too ><



To use both cores, you have to have two copies of the program running (the non-graphic interface version) one of which has to have the machine ID set to 2. Then it will show up on your profile as a second CPU.

They also have a GPU version, but unfortunately for us NVIDIA users, it only works with specific ATI cards at the moment.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 27, 2007)

i have had that for a couple of years and it is the easiest way to help 

I reccomend getting it


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 1, 2007)

Installed it and joined the team. I had this awhyle back but had to format and lost it. I'm glad to find it agian. I've only had prolbems with it playing some games online. So I just pause it when I play them. And My computer is uasually on anyway. I just shut down my monotors. Anyway this is a really good idea and I am willing to ingore any downsides.


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to run a farm of Pentium 2 and 3 machines for Folding. Maybe I'll network them all again for this.


----------



## SOCR (Nov 4, 2007)

Joined the forums to say I joined the team
It said something about ATi graphics cards, does this mean it uses my video card power as well?


----------



## innuya (Nov 7, 2007)

I just started running folding@home, and I'd like to know how I can check the team's stats..? I know I can through the website but that's complicated D:

anywhere I click in the program only brings me to the page under my name (Pierre), which there're apparently many of...


----------



## Danza (Nov 7, 2007)

hehe Im glad to have noticed this thread, I have one of the most advanced home pcs available haha, its an octo core beast and its superclocked...mainly for some crazy high spec games I have *cough supcom cough* but this should be a good way to keep it warm and do some help at the same time ^_^


----------



## JinxCA (Nov 7, 2007)

Danza said:
			
		

> hehe Im glad to have noticed this thread, I have one of the most advanced home pcs available haha, its an octo core beast and its superclocked...mainly for some crazy high spec games I have *cough supcom cough* but this should be a good way to keep it warm and do some help at the same time ^_^



Specs plox! :O


----------



## bpdude (Nov 22, 2007)

Just downloaded this a few minutes ago, and I am hoping to be able to contribute _something_ to this project! Especially to help find cures for diseases as terrible as Alzheimer's, Cancer, etc.!

I just have 1 question:
     Will I even be able to contribute at all to this project? My laptop's fairly old already (got it December 25th, 2005), and it only has a 1.6Ghz Intel Centrino Pentium M processor. Will I be able to help?

Thanks for posting this, and I'm glad I can join the team!


----------



## fastturtle (Nov 22, 2007)

There are several questions about Folding that people tend to ask and I'll see about answering them.

Is my system to old:?:
I've successfully run it on a 700Mhz celeron with 512 megs of the P3 era. It's old & slow and I couldn't complete any deadline based work units so run it with no deadlines. Few and far between but every little bit helps.

Prior to my break that began with the new year, I used to run it on 4 systems (2 desktops/2 laptops) 24/7. They all had at least 512 megs and Athlon 1300 T-bird or 1600 Athlon XP with the laptops being Turions (Athlon64's).

One thing to keep in mind if you want a responsive system *Do Not* set the CPU load to high. Right on the level of 90 percent is good for almost everyone unless you've got both lots of system ram and a high performance CPU.

Another thing that will bring your system to its knees in a hurry is large work units:cry: *Don't select with less the 3GB RAM* This is critical if you want to be able to run your system. I've got 4GB and am able to use the large work units and my normal ram usage is 2.8GB for F@H. That's 2.8 on a Dual Core with 4GB of memory folks just for Folding.8).

System Specs for those curious:
Intel DQ965GF with E6300 C2D  4x1GB DDR2-800
Seagate 7200.10 320GB SATA and Samsung SATA DL DVD Burner
No dedicated Vid Card as the onboard meets my needs


----------



## bpdude (Nov 22, 2007)

fastturtle said:
			
		

> There are several questions about Folding that people tend to ask and I'll see about answering them.
> 
> Is my system to old:?:
> I've successfully run it on a 700Mhz celeron with 512 megs of the P3 era. It's old & slow and I couldn't complete any deadline based work units so run it with no deadlines. Few and far between but every little bit helps.
> ...



Wow! I didn't realize how quickly others respond in this forum! Well, I guess that pretty much says "Yes!" to my question. I also have only 1.5GB of RAM, so I guess I won't be doing any large work loads. Thanks  for the quick response!


----------



## innuya (Nov 23, 2007)

soo I was folding right, and overnight left my computer open overnight (I only had 30 parts left in the 1500-part WU I was doing... so close!).  When I woke up, F@H said it was trying to download a new WU but was having errors..? This was five days ago, and it still gets errors (the other day it went up to its 20th try downloading it... it pauses in between tries). 
Anyone else having this issue? How can I fix it?
EDIT: Nevermind, I just left it on tonight and the folding has continued! :O
Edit 2: It's working the same WU I had before, WRRRYYYY??!


----------



## Bokebo (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet! I am DEFINITELY gonna do this!!! Ok, it's installed and running. =D This is good b/c I find myself just letting my mac idle most of the time anyways. Plus, its for a good cause!   GO TEAM FURRY!!! >


----------



## fastturtle (Nov 24, 2007)

> This is good b/c I find myself just letting my mac idle most of the time anyways.


 which is exactly why I run it.

Okay folks
Some more information about Folding

First off, you will never rework the same work unit if it completes. That's because of the deadlines involved. You will see it take some time to either upload the finished work unit (I've seen as long as 5 days) you will also see it take a while grabbing a new work unit (that's taken as long as 4 days) so don't despair. It'll eventually send it to the server and finally grab another one to work on.  Sometimes that takes a while because they're only granted so much badnwidth on the network. Remember folks, this project is run from Standford University and uses the Campus bandwidth so things can get bogged down a bit.

As innuya discovered, leave it on overnight and it should eventually get a connection with the server to send a completed while grabbing a new unit. This is actually how the client is designed as once it completes a WU, it needs a new one so instead of forcing you to wait other then to get the initial connection, it'll grab as soon as the server accepts the completed data.

Now for those just starting to Fold, you'll get a mix of long and short until the server understands how your system responds to deadlines. Eventually, if your system is like mine (on 24/7/365) the server will start giving you larger units with deadlines as short as possible. The main thing to keep in mind is there's absolutely no favoritism about this. It's all in the programing and just like a  Bit torrent client, the more you give, the more you get.

One last thing. Set your clients checkpoints to around 7-9 minutes unless you're using a laptop, then you want to set it as short as possible. There is a slight performance hit for the shorter checkpoints but I find it's a better tradeoff instead of redoing work that could have been saved.

*Advanced Folding*
Now we'll get into some of the more estorotic clients like the PS3 or GPU clients.

The folks had plenty of input on the PS3 client from Sony, so it can realy crank some work out. IF you've got one and can, leave it on overnight and put some serious horse power into the project.

On the GPU front, the most popular is the one for the ATI x1 series of cards (1300/1600/1900) models. Just note that you need at least 256 megs on the card though more is better. For those running Nvidia cards, you need at least a 7600 with 256 or more to even consider this though I have no idea how well the Nvidia cards are doing.

Like many high end games, the client needs total access to the video card so don't run a screen saver. Instead have the monitor go to standby. Also the GPU client will use some cpu cycles to control the client and for I/O operations. Things like fetching to and from memory, writing it's checkpoints to the disk.

One thing to keep in mind about the GPU client. It will tress test your vid card in a hurry. It's even better then running any game as it will push your Vid card to it's thermal limits. Because of this, one thing you damn well need to ensure is that you have *a high quality* PSU and a thread with plenty of suggestions can be found in High Quality PSU's which is an excellent read about just how power hungry the new video cards have gotten. Also note that they discuss PSU's that are known for Quality, meaning that if the rating is for 500 watts, that is the continuous rating, not peak, which might only be 2 or three seconds before it Fries.

Because this is an ATI forum, you'll not get info on Nvidia demands but if you can find the required input (Google is your friend) then you can cross reference the list to see who makes a PSU that wont kill your system or budget.  I can't emphasize this enough. You need a *high quality PSU* to use the GPU Clients because of the High end Cards needed.
You can PM me with specific questions but please read theFAQ before asking me.
.


----------



## innuya (Nov 25, 2007)

It only started working on a new WU on the fourth night I'd left my computer open, the other nights were full of "failed connection #xx; attempting new connection" or something along those lines.
When I had last seen the progress, it was at 1470/1500 parts. When I woke up the morning after it was having those failed connections, soo I assumed it had finished the working unit and was trying to connect to the server to get a new one/send in the data. After a few days/nights of failed attempts at connecting, I woke up to see 20/1500 parts, so I figured it started working on a new one
When I go look at my user statistics, though, it tells me that I haven't completed a working unit, and that my computer hasn't even been working. I don't show up on the FA team, either. What's up with that? ):
http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/as5100.htm
here be my laptop. 2gigs of ram, etc. I don't know where to find specs on a Vista D:

oh and I have Vista too, would that a possible explination for the fail?


----------



## Zakassis (Nov 25, 2007)

Just downloaded and installed, username Zoen.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Nov 27, 2007)

I would join this, but I am also already in another team.

I do have a second core at this point, but if I did ever set up F@H as a process for both cores, I would have them both contributing to the same team as I am right now...

I'm an E6600 overclocker at 3.2GHz, so once the F@H stats page is back up, I'll run a compare of the two teams and maybe join FA if I think my FLOPS will make a bigger team impact there. 

Also, the PS3 client is actually very effective, right up there with the new GPU client, which I may give a try if I can ever get my 8800 cool enough under load... the fan struggles to keep it below 80C at idle as it is.

The majority of almost every PC user's clock cycles are going to waste as it is.  Believe it or not, running multiple apps is not going to take a big chunk of a fast processor's power.  You may peak out occasionally using some things like photoshop, but apps generally only use the processor in short spurts, or only use a very small percentage of it, unless they use a lot of CPU by design (i.e., number crunching apps, prime95, superPI, Orthos, etc., or distributed computing clients like F@H, all of which use a ton of CPU power, but at a very low priority, so they only use what's left over from all the other apps)

A PS3 client does much more folding than the average PC client... but that's because the average PC running F@H isn't as powerful as a PS3. A good gaming rig running F@H on all cores and the GPU will easily overtake a PS3, even if you're using it to multitask at other things 90% of the time. It just has more beef than you'll ever use for casual apps.  The only real downside of this, is the massive amount of heat generated by folding at full bore on everything... and some potential stability issues with less sturdy systems.


----------



## Rys_Khyrsal (Nov 27, 2007)

I joined!  Using Rys_Khyrsal as my username in it too.  This looks interesting..and if it will end up helping people, I'll feel good about that.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just changed teams to FA... changed names too (to CaptainSaicin), so much for my running score...

SMP client refused to config, so I just went with separate console clients on each core.


----------



## Zakassis (Nov 29, 2007)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Also, the PS3 client is actually very effective, right up there with the new GPU client, which I may give a try if I can ever get my 8800 cool enough under load... the fan struggles to keep it below 80C at idle as it is.
> 
> A PS3 client does much more folding than the average PC client... but that's because the average PC running F@H isn't as powerful as a PS3. A good gaming rig running F@H on all cores and the GPU will easily overtake a PS3, even if you're using it to multitask at other things 90% of the time. It just has more beef than you'll ever use for casual apps.  The only real downside of this, is the massive amount of heat generated by folding at full bore on everything... and some potential stability issues with less sturdy systems.



My laptop is constantly running at a temperature within the range of 103Â°F and 113Â°F, and it hasn't had any problems.  Then again, it rarely ever gets turned off unless I'm traveling a long distance somewhere.

This laptop only has a 1.6 GHz processor at dual core, and I have F@H set to use 80% of the remaining processor availability because I don't want my processor cores to go over 120Â°F.  At the moment, both processors are leveled out at 117Â°F.

Since I started, I've already finished 2 sectors of 5000 frames each, and the current going one is on 350/5000.  That one is estimated to finish on December 1st at 9:18 AM PST.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Nov 29, 2007)

117F isn't very hot at all for a CPU. Most of them are safe to around 140.

GPUs run even hotter. Up to 200.


----------



## DragonTrew (Dec 19, 2007)

What about Rosetta? I'm telling because I already have the Boinc project manager and Rosetta is designed to boinc...

Yeah, in case you're wondering I DO help SETI as well as Rosetta for a while...


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Dec 19, 2007)

DragonTrew said:
			
		

> What about Rosetta? I'm telling because I already have the Boinc project manager and Rosetta is designed to boinc...
> 
> Yeah, in case you're wondering I DO help SETI as well as Rosetta for a while...



No idea...

I personally thought SETI@Home made a much prettier screensaver... it _looked_ like it was actually analyzing something, rather than just turning molecules around... that's why I ran it for so long.

Now I guess I'm folding for FA.

Extreme Overclocking has a nice stats site for tracking team and donor progress. 
Team Stats
Team Brakedown

CaptainSaicin
Look out BoingGoat, I'm coming for you!
BoingGoat


----------



## DragonTrew (Dec 20, 2007)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> DragonTrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Rosetta is a project destined to folding as well, but it don't require you to download a new program since it runs at the same platform as SETI. BOINC (Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing) is a client for a numerous projects, the entire list of projects can be found here:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php

The Rosetta site: http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Dec 20, 2007)

DragonTrew said:
			
		

> Well Rosetta is a project destined to folding as well, but it don't require you to download a new program since it runs at the same platform as SETI. BOINC (Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing) is a client for a numerous projects, the entire list of projects can be found here:
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php
> 
> The Rosetta site: http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/



Since that's part of an independent project, it wouldn't apply with relation to F@H, unless I'm misreading something.

Perhaps Rosetta allows its own project teams for stat tracking, in which case I see no reason FA can't have a team, but it's just a separate project from F@H.


----------



## DragonTrew (Dec 20, 2007)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Since that's part of an independent project, it wouldn't apply with relation to F@H, unless I'm misreading something.
> 
> Perhaps Rosetta allows its own project teams for stat tracking, in which case I see no reason FA can't have a team, but it's just a separate project from F@H.



Well I think it is a different project. I don't see why FA couldn't have a team there either :3

And you have the fact that users running SETI (like me) CAN run something useful as well without any extra thing to download or whatever...


----------



## thewriter (Dec 26, 2007)

Just what does the user agreement imply that they can do to you? Scariest user agreement I have ever seen. They could destroy your machine and not be held reliable. I see no possible motivation which is why I signed up but I told my folks and they started screaming at me. 
What did the technical people who responded to this thread do to make sure it was not a scam and warn other furrys of potential security risks?


----------



## DragonTrew (Dec 26, 2007)

thewriter said:
			
		

> Just what does the user agreement imply that they can do to you? Scariest user agreement I have ever seen. They could destroy your machine and not be held reliable. I see no possible motivation which is why I signed up but I told my folks and they started screaming at me.
> What did the technical people who responded to this thread do to make sure it was not a scam and warn other furrys of potential security risks?



http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/info.php

I don't see any risks with Rosetta that I wouldn't have with any other client-server application... Even AIM or MSN have their risks, e-mail clients, even windows update...

I haven't read the Folding@home, but I think the risks are the same ones... So I have no worries about it at all...


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Dec 26, 2007)

thewriter said:
			
		

> Just what does the user agreement imply that they can do to you? Scariest user agreement I have ever seen. They could destroy your machine and not be held reliable. I see no possible motivation which is why I signed up but I told my folks and they started screaming at me.
> What did the technical people who responded to this thread do to make sure it was not a scam and warn other furrys of potential security risks?



lol

No, if they destroyed your machine they would not be held as reliable.

It's an intensive computing app. There are always risks to certain systems that do not have adequate cooling or are already instable. 

A scam? Just what would they be scamming you for? valuable processor time that you're not already using?

Unless you're doing something stupid with it like running it with a towel wrapped around your computer's cooling vents, or running it on a computer that already has heat issues, the worst that could happen is that it doesn't cure cancer... which is hardly that unexpected, really.


----------



## thewriter (Dec 26, 2007)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> No, if they destroyed your machine they would not be held as reliable.
> 
> It's an intensive computing app. There are always risks to certain systems that do not have adequate cooling or are already instable.
> 
> ...



A scam would mean that they were not downloading what they said they were downloading to your system. A scam would mean that they were lying about trying to cure cancer. But in this case you have a website you can go to and can go to Stanford's website. 

However, someone could take advantage of the Playstation Online Store and hack financial information.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Dec 27, 2007)

thewriter said:
			
		

> CaptainSaicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said it yourself; it's Stanford, a very reputable university, and frankly, if you can't trust them with coding some software, then why are you trusting whoever wrote your internet browser?


----------



## JockeyFox (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, just joined the team, glad to be of help


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Feb 4, 2008)

Bump!

Production Chart for Team FurAffinity the last 30 days:






We're falling behind, guys! We need to get folding! Our team was doing so well, I thought we had some real chance of moving up, but now we're only doing a small fraction of what we were before, and still declining. I'm doing more folding production than the next four fastest folders combined right now, so I challenge all of you to keep up with me!

If you have a multi-core processor (NOT Pentium D/M or Celeron), be sure you're folding with the SMP client if you can (Don't worry about it if you're on a laptop or have overheating issues). And if you're using the SMP client or one of the other Beta clients, make sure you're keeping it up to date and replacing it with the latest client when it becomes available so it doesn't expire and stop working.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=60091

Props to everyone staying in the game:
Rank	Name 	Points/Day

1 	CaptainSaicin 	1,625 	
2 	Pandaman 	466 	
3 	Mewtwo 	448 	
4 	MarcusPS3 	361 	
5 	Kasarn 	357 	
6 	FuzzyFox 	311 	
7 	BoingGoat 	295 	
8 	Nalz 	259 	
9 	Elazul 	247 	
10 	Felix_The_Mink 	237 	
11 	indicaged 	205 	
12 	Draklerahl 	200 	
13 	WinnME 	196 	
14 	Targo 	184 	
15 	Kapps 	175 	
16 	Kerus 	151 	
17 	Krimon 	125 	
18 	Lime 	124 	
19 	Foxlink 	113 	
20 	Sasurai 	109


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 27, 2008)

When I first used my PS3 for folding I noticed how much warmer my spare bedroom was. So I stopped as my electric bills were high enough. But if 2 bird= 1 stone...
at least until summer time.

First updateing the FAH version...
Now I'm updating the PS3 software....
I guess it's been a few months... blame the Wii and Avitar.
And away I go...


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Mar 27, 2008)

chrysolithos said:
			
		

> When I first used my PS3 for folding I noticed how much warmer my spare bedroom was. So I stopped as my electric bills were high enough. But if 2 bird= 1 stone...
> at least until summer time.
> 
> First updateing the FAH version...
> ...



I look forward to seeing just what kind of ppd the PS3 is capable of.


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 28, 2008)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> chrysolithos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I saw at leat one PS3 on the team list already.  It does heat up my spare bedroom fine. And the team trend seems to have improved as well, but that's hardly my fault.


Woot! I'm on the charts now, way down at rank 15 for our team. Looks like I'm getting 750 PPD. But maybe I'm reading the chart wrong.
Go FA! Raw Raw Raw!


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I seemed to have moved up the chart a bit.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 9, 2008)

id join, but im already doing World Community Grid and BURP. Not to mention i hate the folding@home client, there is no easy way to check what percentage your task is at (at least on linux, there is no GUI.....)


----------



## ADF (Jun 20, 2008)

I know this thread doesn't see much activity, but perhaps someone can explain this one for me.

When I ask for team statistics it says I am with the FA group, when I ask for user statistics it says I'm with the Nintendo folding team 

I used the number at the beginning of this thread, am I with FA? This is my first time messing with Folding@Home.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=ADF


----------



## Kasarn (Jun 20, 2008)

Your username is not unique.


----------



## ADF (Jun 20, 2008)

There we go, used my full name (AnnoyedDragonFurry).

I lost 98 points to the ADF name but I'm only starting anyway.


----------



## Pronema (Jun 21, 2008)

I will try it on my PS3 early next month, I can't right now because of a horrible internet connection at home.


----------



## ADF (Jun 22, 2008)

I have no idea what this performance means in terms of the score people have been saying in this thread, I heard you cannot really use the display to determine GPU performance because it itself being 3D reduces performance.

Oh well I'm working my way up the score board  Shame not as many people do it on FA as they used to.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 22, 2008)

Joining up on the FA Folding@Home. I'm setting both my PS3 and main PC to fold for FA's team.  My GX2 has twice the graphics processing power of a PS3, so I can crunch a WU in about 4 hours -vs- the PS3's 8.


----------



## ADF (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there something I'm missing here? People always talk about work units taking hours but it only takes just under an hour for me (check image).

Or am I mixing it up with something else?


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 22, 2008)

Might as well pitch in my comp as well. I use it a lot but I can always dedicate one of the CPU cores to folding.


----------



## yak (Jun 22, 2008)

ADS, see the "progress" percentage. Unless I'm mistaken - that is the progress of one work unit. You still have a long way to go before folding it.


----------



## ADF (Jun 22, 2008)

yak said:


> ADS, see the "progress" percentage. Unless I'm mistaken - that is the progress of one work unit. You still have a long way to go before folding it.


Yeah but it does a WU in under an hour, I've done 20+ now and I only recently started, people are saying theirs takes 4-8 hours. I'm using the beta Nvidia client so it is using my GPU for acceleration.

Also where did Dragoneer's response to my last comment go?

(Woot now in the top 100)

Another question, what dictates your score? I've noticed great variation in the number of points people have as opposed to the number of work units; one got 5 for a work unit while another got 1769, I got 98 for my first WU.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> Yeah but it does a WU in under an hour, I've done 20+ now and I only recently started, people are saying theirs takes 4-8 hours. I'm using the beta Nvidia client so it is using my GPU for acceleration.
> 
> Also where did Dragoneer's response to my last comment go?
> 
> ...



I can vouch for the <1 hour claim. The NVidia beta client uses the GPU for processing the information and since GPU has a very low demand outside of gaming, that gives it a lot of idle time and power.

It took my CPU almost 5 hours for a 150 frame WU, while my NVidia is almost at 2000/5000 for it's work unit and it has only been around 20-30 minutes


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

man the installing takes forever -.-


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2008)

Whoo this is a big one, five times the size, wonder what is special about this one?


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> Whoo this is a big one, five times the size, wonder what is special about this one?



It always starts you off small. My first CPU assignment was 150 frames, the second one was 5000 frames!??!?! D: < (it gave me a deadline of October 2008 )
The first GPU I got was 5000 frames (1 hour)
Second assignment is 25000 frames (4-5 hours)
God forbid if the assignments are exponential


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> It always starts you off small. My first CPU assignment was 150 frames, the second one was 5000 frames!??!?! D: < (it gave me a deadline of October 2008 )
> The first GPU I got was 5000 frames (1 hour)
> Second assignment is 25000 frames (4-5 hours)
> God forbid if the assignments are exponential


As long as the points rewarded reflect the work done, I want to work my way up the score board ^.=.^


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> As long as the points rewarded reflect the work done, I want to work my way up the score board ^.=.^



You'll have to compete with me then 
I'm setting up F@H on whatever computer I can access.


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> You'll have to compete with me then
> I'm setting up F@H on whatever computer I can access.


Bleh cheat, I'm only donating one PC and I'm using it while it does it.

I suppose get ahead or fall behind; in the end Folding@home is not a competition you can lose.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> Bleh cheat, I'm only donating one PC and I'm using it while it does it.
> 
> I suppose get ahead or fall behind; in the end Folding@home is not a competition you can lose.



hahah, I'm competitive at times, but that's true. Regardless of who wins we've all contributed to helping them out in the end.


----------



## ADF (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow I got my brother to run the F@H client on the PS3; its performance was around 440, compare that to the 1400 my 'beta' GPU client is getting.

It isn't too surprising considering it is 6 vector processors Vs 112 stream processors, but it just goes to show the type of performance CUDA based applications may bring.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 24, 2008)

i'll do it, only if i know exactly what it does to the computer's longevity and performance, if it'll run flawlessly, and what it did


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets hope my unstable computer holds long enough to get anything done with this thing. (AKA I just installed it and it works.)

Is the GPU version as bad as F@H's own website makes it sound? This 7300GT is fantastic in most regards, so I almost installed the GPU version of F@H, but apparently nVidia GPUs are crap at folding according to them.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 24, 2008)

---Message Deleted---


----------



## ADF (Jun 24, 2008)

Anonymous1157 said:


> Lets hope my unstable computer holds long enough to get anything done with this thing. (AKA I just installed it and it works.)
> 
> Is the GPU version as bad as F@H's own website makes it sound? This 7300GT is fantastic in most regards, so I almost installed the GPU version of F@H, but apparently nVidia GPUs are crap at folding according to them.


Nvidia's client requires CUDA support, nothing that came before the 8 series will work with it.

By bad well that depends on your definition of bad, the performance as you have read will kick the butt of pretty much everything out there. I've found using the display makes the computer a little unstable, but it is a beta so it is expected to to have a few quirks.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 26, 2008)

So... Are there the overall project progress stats?


----------



## karoug (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## WaffletheWolf (Jun 29, 2008)

I already knew about this, and have been running it for a while, without a team. Just put my computers to start working on projects for the team instead now 


though i tend to tell mine to not run my cpu at 100%, closer to 75% as that risks it overheating...


----------



## karoug (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm folding now! With all of the artists hanging about we should have a signature logo. 

It looks like dynamic signatures won't post as images but http://www.dcsig.com (liquidninjas.com) periodically caches JPG images and that should work but we'd need background art.

DRACO_2K:
Do you mean info on the individual work units? It looks like they just keep going for generation after generation while building on the previous results.

There is a Project Summary, a Project lookup page (ex 2665) and a fairly incomprehensible Server Stats Page.

For team stats I use HardFolding.com or Kakaostats (which is nicely sortable).


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

karoug said:


> Do you mean info on the individual work units? It looks like they just keep going for generation after generation while building on the previous results.
> 
> There is a Project Summary, a Project lookup page (ex 2665) and a fairly incomprehensible Server Stats Page.
> 
> For team stats I use HardFolding.com or Kakaostats (which is nicely sortable).


Thanks!

I was thinking along the lines of something like X out of 1,000,000,000 total foldings, but, you say it'll just keep going?..

(I'm hardly an expert in the area.)


----------



## karoug (Jun 29, 2008)

My understanding is that they distribute several clones of the same work units and then build a new generation based on the first set of results. F@H has deadlines for their work units which need to be made to keep the project going without delays.

And..here's my *proto-signature*! Hopefully it'll automatically update once a day or so. If the board saves the signature image as-is then we'll have to try something else.

Now we need a fender picture of him playing with a molecule!  (<100px high)


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

karoug said:


> My understanding is that they distribute several clones of the same work units and then build a new generation based on the first set of results. F@H has deadlines for their work units which need to be made to keep the project going without delays.


Interesting. Some sort of error-check system?.. Though it sounds like it's bound to run into trouble if deadlines aren't met and... Oh well.



karoug said:


> And..here's my *proto-signature*! Hopefully it'll automatically update once a day or so. If the board saves the signature image as-is then we'll have to try something else.
> 
> Now we need a fender picture of him playing with a molecule!  (<100px high)


Why, that's rather neat.


----------



## karoug (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Interesting. Some sort of error-check system?.. Though it sounds like it's bound to run into trouble if deadlines aren't met and... Oh well.


Yep! Error checking is obviously important as is avoiding not getting enough verifiable results back because of unreported results, etc.



> Why, that's rather neat.


Not as neat as I'd hoped. It looks like once the sig is uploaded it remains static. So the points won't update unless you manually update your signature image. I'll ask about this on the forum-forum if I don't find an answer from searching.


----------



## karoug (Jul 1, 2008)

[faicon]silentravyn[/faicon] said it's ok to use Lil' Fender in the signature banner until she has time to do a grown up one. 

Unfortunately, signatures aren't dynamic and you can't link to an image url in signatures anymore. I just pasted my sig into this message!

To make your own banner you can log on to www.dcsig.com and create an account. It periodically caches a jpg and you can make your own layout or use an existing one. This layout is called, oh so creatively, "falogo1" so you can use it or make your own. 

I attached the banner source with all of the layers if someone wants to use it as a template to make their own. It's a pspimage (Paint Shop Pro) since that's what I use.

----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## MasterWolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey

Just goined the FA F@H team. I glad to be back folding and I hope to continue

here is the FA F@H scores as of today: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_team_summary.txt  Search team number to find our team.


----------



## MasterWolf (Jul 2, 2008)

karoug said:


> [faicon]silentravyn[/faicon] said it's ok to use Lil' Fender in the signature banner until she has time to do a grown up one.
> 
> Unfortunately, signatures aren't dynamic and you can't link to an image url in signatures anymore. I just pasted my sig into this message!
> 
> ...



I would love it if you could make a sig banner like yours


----------



## karoug (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard! 

If you sign up for an account on www.dcsig.com you can select the template for "falogo1" and you'll have a banner exactly like mine. 

The only problem is that signatures aren't dynamic on this forum, I just pasted some text into my message to add the banner. :-/

Actually, dcsig.com's banners aren't dynamic per se, they're just jpgs that get updated a couple of times a day. However, you can't add IMG tags to your signature so I still just had to paste the code into my message.


----------



## Mukky (Jul 3, 2008)

I just installed the program.
I have it set to highest priority and cpu usage and its only using about 50% of my cpu


----------



## karoug (Jul 3, 2008)

Mukky said:


> I just installed the program.
> I have it set to highest priority and cpu usage and its only using about 50% of my cpu



Which version did you install? What kind of processor are you using?


----------



## Mukky (Jul 4, 2008)

I just clicked the first download folding@home button on the folding@home website and I am using a Core Duo 2.0ghz(not core 2 duo)


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

The first one would be the version 5 "graphical" client that runs in the system tray with an icon that shows up in the lower right of your screen. Does that sound like what you are running? That only runs on a single core so 50% is what I'd expect.

If you don't want to get into "beta" programs or manually installing files in different directories then you can stick with that. It'll use 50% at most but will only use "idle" time on the processor so shouldn't get in the way of normal computer use. If you want to play games you'll probably want to pause it temporarily.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 4, 2008)

Holy crap Karoug, 7 processors, at least 5 of them SMP... looks like I'm about to be dethroned.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_overtake.php?s=&u=294627

Great to see some more serious techs taking part in this, though. Team FA could use it. 

Mukky, any true multi-core processor can use the new Symmetric MultiProcessing folding cores. The SMP clients are the only ones capable of taking advantage of the power and multiple threads of modern dual core processors. Note that this does not apply to Pentium D or other processors that use hyperthreading to simulate multiple threads.

What this means is that if you really want to take advantage of your processor in folding, you have to use the SMP client. Even two instances of the uniprocessor client cannot produce as useful of results as the SMP can.


----------



## Mukky (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok I installed the SMP client and now it is using 100% processing power


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

I've got alot of computers that were idle. Unless I need to allocate something to a work project they can at least fold.  Of course if my electric bill goes up $300.00 per month I might need to cut back some.

Hopefully more active folders will join! I think there are more tekkie-types around who don't fold yet!


----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha cool, I've taken 3rd in top producers. My idle time has a use!
Nothing quite like a graphics card cooled by a desk fan... *cough*
I need better cooling >.=.>;

But damn karoug, 7?!


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Haha cool, I've taken 3rd in top producers. My idle time has a use!
> Nothing quite like a graphics card cooled by a desk fan... *cough*
> I need better cooling >.=.>;
> 
> But damn karoug, 7?!



I'm using so much electricity the cops have probably taken infrared pictures of my house to see if I'm growing pot. 

Also, for cooling I like the Antec Spot Fans! It's a decent fan on a stalk that you can direct pretty much anywhere if you can figure out what to screw the base into. What kind of case are you using?


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 4, 2008)

karoug said:


> I'm using so much electricity the cops have probably taken infrared pictures of my house to see if I'm growing pot.
> 
> Also, for cooling I like the Antec Spot Fans! It's a decent fan on a stalk that you can direct pretty much anywhere if you can figure out what to screw the base into. What kind of case are you using?



A... uh... *cough* dell dimension e521 >.=.>;
Yeah so.. uh... it sucks.
I can't even reuse the mobo either because it's a proprietary model.


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, the e521 doesn't exactly give you alot of options to add cooling. If it's not outside of your "comfort zone" to put your processor in another mobo then there are plenty of inexpensive motherboards that are decent. For the least expensive upgrade you'd be better off getting a new case and mobo and a new cpu cooler than trying to reuse your motherboard. You could reuse your 300W power supply but it's not hard to get another case with a 400W at least.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 4, 2008)

Dell uses BTX chassis and mobo. There's really not much you can do to them other than adding more memory and PCI cards, and that's assuming it doesn't take some archaic memory.

You cou8ld always build your own machine from parts on newegg. Could have a decent one for under $400.


----------



## karoug (Jul 4, 2008)

CaptainSaicin said:


> You cou8ld always build your own machine from parts on newegg. Could have a decent one for under $400.



Especially if you can use your current video card (since it sounds like you aren't using the integrated graphics), memory, and hard drive.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah some parts of this machine are decent.
Nvidia 8800 GT
A cheap soundblaster card (Audigy SE)
Athlon 64 x2 (2.0ghz per core)
150gb HDD (good enough)
1GB RAM

And rest is subpar.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 5, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:


> id join, but im already doing World Community Grid and BURP. Not to mention i hate the folding@home client, there is no easy way to check what percentage your task is at (at least on linux, there is no GUI.....)



Last I checked, all clients reported percentage at every 1% checkpoint in a dump to the console. If yours isn't showing it, you may just need to run it in an open console window. I use console clients in both UNIX (bash) and Windows (CMD). I actually prefer them to the graphical clients because they give you more useful data about your work units, especially when one fails.

EDIT: what the hell did I just reply to? I swear there were like 7 new posts there when I checked and got the email notify


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 5, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Yeah some parts of this machine are decent.
> Nvidia 8800 GT
> A cheap soundblaster card (Audigy SE)
> Athlon 64 x2 (2.0ghz per core)
> ...



2GHz Athlon 64 x2 and 1GB RAM is enough for serious folding.
The rest won't have any effect on your performance, since you're using an nVIDIA card.
Were you using an ATI, you could use a GPU client as well, but it would cut into your CPU folding resources assuming you are using the SMP client for best results. I don't really know which gives the most ppm.

All of that could easily be transferred to a new PC, although the processor would depend on the socket type you select on the mobo. For just a new mobo, a good PSU and a decent case (I always recommend cooler master, but they're more expensive) you could build a 'new' machine on the cheap.


----------



## karoug (Jul 5, 2008)

The 8800GT can use the new GPU client and on an Athlon X2 would get more points than the SMP client will. If you're having heat problems with your video card that might not be so great on cooling though.

Do you have some software such as Evga Precision to show you your GPU temps and that lets you adjust your GPU fan speed? I'd suggest setting the fan speed to 100% all of the time; that's what I do with my Nvidia cards and it isn't that loud.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 5, 2008)

karoug said:


> The 8800GT can use the new GPU client and on an Athlon X2 would get more points than the SMP client will. If you're having heat problems with your video card that might not be so great on cooling though.
> 
> Do you have some software such as Evga Precision to show you your GPU temps and that lets you adjust your GPU fan speed? I'd suggest setting the fan speed to 100% all of the time; that's what I do with my Nvidia cards and it isn't that loud.



Well I have a desk fan constantly cooling my graphics card. It runs around 74-76c normally while folding (the company says 40-70c is normal idle and up to 80c is normal for stress)
And yeah I've been using the GPU client mostly.


----------



## karoug (Jul 5, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Well I have a desk fan constantly cooling my graphics card. It runs around 74-76c normally while folding (the company says 40-70c is normal idle and up to 80c is normal for stress)
> And yeah I've been using the GPU client mostly.


Â¡Aieee! Â¡Muy Caliente! 

Do you already have the card fan speed set to 100% full time? Sometimes the default settings are behind the curve in keeping the cards cool enough for my comfort zone.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 5, 2008)

karoug said:


> Â¡Aieee! Â¡Muy Caliente!
> 
> Do you already have the card fan speed set to 100% full time? Sometimes the default settings are behind the curve in keeping the cards cool enough for my comfort zone.



I know I know >.=.>;
I have to adjust the fan speed I think, but mainly this might also be due to how I only have 50% of the power it needs... (only one out of two 4-pin molex are connected to the converter)
I need a new power block, this crappy dell one only came with 1 4-pin molex ~.=.~

*edit* Wow, the card was locked at 29% fan.. no wonder the cooling was underperforming


----------



## karoug (Jul 5, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I know I know >.=.>;
> I have to adjust the fan speed I think, but mainly this might also be due to how I only have 50% of the power it needs... (only one out of two 4-pin molex are connected to the converter)
> I need a new power block, this crappy dell one only came with 1 4-pin molex ~.=.~
> 
> *edit* Wow, the card was locked at 29% fan.. no wonder the cooling was underperforming



I think I remember some versions of the video driver doing that with the fan speed. Hopefully it cools better now!

To get another 4 pin molex you can get molex Y splitters at Best Buy, etc. it's best to check before you go in to make sure they're in stock. If you need something like a molex to 3 pin fan header you might need to order online at newegg.com.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 5, 2008)

karoug said:


> I think I remember some versions of the video driver doing that with the fan speed. Hopefully it cools better now!
> 
> To get another 4 pin molex you can get molex Y splitters at Best Buy, etc. it's best to check before you go in to make sure they're in stock. If you need something like a molex to 3 pin fan header you might need to order online at newegg.com.



Yeah it's all the way down to 66c under stress with 70% fan and my desk fan.
I was looking around and found a nifty VGA fan by zalman, but it runs at around $35 I think.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 5, 2008)

karoug said:


> The 8800GT can use the new GPU client and on an Athlon X2 would get more points than the SMP client will. If you're having heat problems with your video card that might not be so great on cooling though.
> 
> Do you have some software such as Evga Precision to show you your GPU temps and that lets you adjust your GPU fan speed? I'd suggest setting the fan speed to 100% all of the time; that's what I do with my Nvidia cards and it isn't that loud.



Hmm, I hadn't realized they had finally released a GPU client for the nVIDIA chipsets. It should be interesting to see how it performs in comparison to the ATI cores, since the lack of folding algorithm efficiency on the nVIDIA hardware was the reason they didn't devote time to developing an nVIDIA client in the first generation of GPU cores.

I recommend ATITool for temperature monitoring and over/underclocking. It's more stable on nVIDIA cards than the included nVIDIA performance monitoring software... and if your GPU is still running too hot, you can always underclock and lower the voltages.

I also recommend one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106112
It brought my EVGA 8800 GTS 320 down from 73 idle to 45 idle, and keeps it under 70c under load, even when overclocking, whereas it had serious heat issues and artifacting even at stock speeds with the stock cooler. EVGA has cooling issues with most of their cards, and an aftermarket thermal interface can solve a lot of them.


----------



## Danza (Jul 7, 2008)

Raving_Dragon said:


> Good luck getting it to run on your computer. It takes 8 hours for one molecule on the PS3. It has been shown that the PS3 is about as powerful as 23 average home PC's. They usually use super computers for this stuff.



23 average home pcs ? O_O  they must be VERY old...

my rig which only was only $2,400 is far far superior to a ps3 in every aspect, it should be considering the cost of assembling it. I would run it but I don't like the idea of trusting my cpu spare cycle management to a company program I don't even know that well, IE its response time when I may be in a CPU intensive game


----------



## karoug (Jul 8, 2008)

Danza said:


> ... I would run it but I don't like the idea of trusting my cpu spare cycle management to a company program I don't even know that well, IE its response time when I may be in a CPU intensive game



The CPU version only uses idle time but I just stop running it when I'm playing a game anyway since there is a slight delay in ramping down cpu usage of the folding apps when other cpu usage goes up. That's with the default 100% usage setting. It can always be set lower.

The GPU client can cause some slowdowns though; they're still working on that. It isn't a problem with higher end systems and gpu's for me so far.


----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 12, 2008)

The biggest issue with the folding client is typically the heat... most people would only use a tiny fraction of their CPU's potential power otherwise, and so there is a significant increase in heat.... and of course, the electric bill. Mine jumped up at least 40% when I started folding on my new machine.


----------



## Koda (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been running F@H since summer started on my home file server. I barely ever use it, its always on, so I figured I might as well make it do something useful. 

154 WU completed!


----------



## XoPp (Jul 13, 2008)

-didn't understand what it does-
back to gaming.


----------



## karoug (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Captain Saicin,

What kind of CPU and video do you have on your folding PC?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't use Folding @ Home on my uber-PC. The damn app can't work with GPU rendering in a 64-bit environment.


----------



## karoug (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm using the GPU client with Windows Vista 64 but it was a pain in the butt to get it working when this stuff first came out.
_
Edit: Only Nvidia's 8000,9000,and 200 series cards work with the GPU2 client. Newer ATI cards work but I don't have any of those so haven't tried it._

Here's what you'll need to do as far as I know:

1. Install the CUDA driver 177.35. It used to only support the 280 and 260 cards but this has supposedly been updated. If it hasn't then I can send you the inf I used but it's supposed to work now.

2. Download the cuda 2.0 toolkit and run the install. It just unpacks some files but you'll need to copy cudart.dll from the cuda bin directory to c:\windows\system32.

3. Download and install the 6.12 beta 8 installer 

4. Run the GPU client for the first time and it'll prompt for user name, team (60091) and a 32 character id key. I have no idea why you need an id key since there's not much of a reason to impersonate anyone but you'll need it. I just have a copy of my id string in a text file on my file server install directory for reinstalls so I don't have to remember it. It actually does need to be 32 characters long.

You can check the log file to make sure it's working. If you have an 8800 series card it'll probably buzz. They all do that.

The install creates a link to run the program as well as to the directory where the work files, such as the log, are located.

I use FahMon to watch progress since it estimates the points per day and is an easy way to see if something is screwing up.

It's not very CPU intensive but might cause slow downs on video when it's running if you don't have a high end card (sometimes if you do). Fortunately, the system tray icon menu makes it easy to pause and exit from the GPU client.

Since installing it I've found the GPU client much more stable and less of a hassle than the SMP/CPU clients.

If you have an 8800GTX you can expect around 4,400 points per day if you let it run all day. A 9800GTX will probably be around 5,200.

It is possible with the latest GPU folding core to run multiple GPU processes if you disable SLI and do lots of manual setup. If anyone wants to try that then I can post instructions. I have my main PC with 3 8800GTX cards running 3 GPU clients most of the time.


----------



## TlaiLaxu (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll join. I have finished 62 WU.


----------



## ADF (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow I installed the latest GPU client and my performance has skyrockted; before I was seeing 1500 iter/sec on the display while now I am seeing 2200+, CPU usage is also way lower.

Display is still a CPU glutton though.


----------



## karoug (Jul 15, 2008)

My cheapo backup pc has an AMD 5600+ dual core with an Nvidia 8600GT video card. Before the GPU client I ran the SMP client and that took two days to finish a single work units so the average was about 750 PPD. I switched to the GPU client and get around 1200 ppd. I even added a video card to my server that had a free PCIe x16 slot just so it could fold.

Apparently the ATI cards don't do as much work even with all of their extra shaders. The points are much lower than Nvidia.


----------



## ADF (Jul 15, 2008)

karoug said:


> Apparently the ATI cards don't do as much work even with all of their extra shaders. The points are much lower than Nvidia.


That's weird; I would expect a GPU with 400/800 stream processors to perform significantly better than one with 112/128, at least in this sort of work.


----------



## karoug (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> That's weird; I would expect a GPU with 400/800 stream processors to perform significantly better than one with 112/128, at least in this sort of work.



Lots of the ATI users say the same thing. Nvidia has its CUDA engine and ATI has Cell. These run calculations in parallel using the stream/shader processors instead of the threaded operations of CPUs. Each manufacturer worked on their own version of the folding GPU cores to use CUDA/Cell just to support the GPU client with Folding@Home.

You'd think that an ATI with a higher clock and more shaders would perform better. So far they don't though. Perhaps ATIs software just needs more work. Time will tell I guess.

Actually, Sony did the same thing with the PS3 to get folding to run on that. You basically get a max of about 800PPD there. Stanford seems to be pretty good at getting support for their project if they can get ATI, Sony, and Nvidia on board.

Other than folding I'd think rendering software would be able to make good use of these engines. Rendering something from 3dmax would probably go much faster using the GPU than the processor. This has significance to the Furaffinity community due to the ability to put out rendered porn at a faster rate.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't know FA had a F@H team. I've got my own crud team but I don't really have much to contribute to it. (I'm using the GPU2 client with a crappy GeForce 8400GS and an AMD Athlon 64 processor.)

Oh well, at least it goes faster than it did with the regular client.


----------



## ADF (Jul 15, 2008)

I was looking around and I came across the folding@home OS page.

Isn't 360 supposed to be on there? I recall there being a folding fight between the two platforms. Regardless those are some impressive numbers from the GPU crowd, if we had even a fraction of the PS3 active install base we would be outputting higher performance than them.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> Isn't 360 supposed to be on there? I recall there being a folding fight between the two platforms. Regardless those are some impressive numbers from the GPU crowd, if we had even a fraction of the PS3 active install base we would be outputting higher performance than them.



Nope. There's no Folding@Home on the Xbox 360. Would be nice. But probably not going to happen.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, I got on board a couple weeks ago with the FA team.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> I was looking around and I came across the folding@home OS page.
> 
> Isn't 360 supposed to be on there? I recall there being a folding fight between the two platforms.


That was PC vs PS3.  There is no 360 client.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Jul 16, 2008)

Silver R. Wolfe said:


> Who here would do it and join the FurAffinity team?  Do something good for humanity and all that with your extra CPU cycles.



It's costing me more electricity (power management shows much larger electrical usage when idle), my compiles are going far slower, gaming is slower, my laptop fans are constantly at max.

It's taking CPU cycles, not just using my available, not in use ones.

Not really any different to the way seti@home works.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 16, 2008)

Ash-Fox said:


> It's costing me more electricity (power management shows much larger electrical usage when idle), my compiles are going far slower, gaming is slower, my laptop fans are constantly at max.
> 
> It's taking CPU cycles, not just using my available, not in use ones.
> 
> Not really any different to the way seti@home works.



If you've got a newer ATi or nVidia card, just run the GPU2 one when you're not at the computer. I have it run when I'm just browsing, chatting on IRC, out of the house, or sleeping.


----------



## karoug (Jul 16, 2008)

I just pause it if I'm playing a game or working. It should also be configured to use idle instead of the higher core priority to avoid impacting other apps.

Also, compiles shouldn't be affected that much so maybe it's a memory issue?


----------



## karoug (Jul 16, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Nope. There's no Folding@Home on the Xbox 360. Would be nice. But probably not going to happen.



I looked into this and while the GPU in the Xbox 360 would probably do a good job the console itself would have big time overheating issues. Apparently there is a 10% failure rate due mostly to overheating for the Xbox 360s as it is. Running it at capacity when not playing games would only increase that. 

Bummer.

----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## ADF (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been using the new client for a while now and I have to say I'm impressed, the last one caused some system slow down but with this one I forget it is running at times; so much that I load up a game every now and then and wonder why performance is so slow :lol:


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 17, 2008)

karoug said:


> I looked into this and while the GPU in the Xbox 360 would probably do a good job the console itself would have big time overheating issues. Apparently there is a 10% failure rate due mostly to overheating for the Xbox 360s as it is. Running it at capacity when not playing games would only increase that.



Yeah, it's from the overheating GPUs. They're putting in 65nm GPUs next month to fix this problem.


----------



## bpdude (Jul 17, 2008)

Just joined. My computer is slow, but I feel that it's better than nothing. =) (1.6Ghz Processor, 1.5GB RAM)


----------



## ADF (Jul 20, 2008)

Win! I got lazy half way, but I made it into the top 50!


----------



## karoug (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to go dude!

So _that's_ what ADF stands for. Annoyed Dragon Furry.


----------



## ADF (Jul 20, 2008)

karoug said:


> Way to go dude!
> 
> So _that's_ what ADF stands for. Annoyed Dragon Furry.


Yeah, original huh?  AnnoyedDragon is my web name, just added furry to it.


----------



## Pronema (Jul 20, 2008)

I have it on my PS3 now, and I have a decent internet connection.  I will have it run over night tonight.  I'll join the team as well.


----------



## TlaiLaxu (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished a WU on my PS3, it was so big it took 36 hours to finish.
A normal WU has 199999 progress counter, this had a 1000000 progress counter.


----------



## ADF (Jul 20, 2008)

TlaiLaxu said:


> Just finished a WU on my PS3, it was so big it took 36 hours to finish.
> A normal WU has 199999 progress counter, this had a 1000000 progress counter.



I thought PS3 got 25000000 WUs and they took 8 hours?


----------



## karoug (Jul 20, 2008)

If you aren't playing games you should be able to get 3 times that. Then again if you _were_ playing games...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 28, 2008)

My 9800 GX2 gives me 2.5 hours per work load. <3


----------



## Toonces (Jul 28, 2008)

Just set up my PS3 to Fold while I'm not playing Rock Band.

I really wish PS3 would offer a little bit of an incentive for people to fold. It'd be good publicity for them if they could have kept up the numbers they had the first week.


----------



## karoug (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> My 9800 GX2 gives me 2.5 hours per work load. <3



You should be able to fold on both GPUs at the same time for twice the points. Of course, it'll probably burst into flames on air cooling.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

karoug said:


> You should be able to fold on both GPUs at the same time for twice the points. Of course, it'll probably burst into flames on air cooling.


Oh, that's with them both. It's almost 2X as fast as my PS3 when it comes to folding. And unlike my PS3, it doesn't generate a megaton load of heat. My PS3 can roast the entire room.


----------



## ADF (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, that's with them both. It's almost 2X as fast as my PS3 when it comes to folding. And unlike my PS3, it doesn't generate a megaton load of heat. My PS3 can roast the entire room.


I find the main advantage of folding on your PC/GPU is you can still use the PC while it is all going on. 

You can still browse the web, listen to music, watch videos and so on while your GPU crunches through folding work; while on PS3 it is stuck on the folding screen and cannot do anything else.


----------



## karoug (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, that's with them both. It's almost 2X as fast as my PS3 when it comes to folding. And unlike my PS3, it doesn't generate a megaton load of heat. My PS3 can roast the entire room.



The PS3 might come in handy in Winter! 

Full time folding on both GPUs of the GX2 would get about 9000 points per day but you'd have to disable SLI, set up a separate starting directory, and probably hook up the second DVI port to an aux port on your monitor. You might even need extend your desktop to the unused monitor. It also helps to have a secondary input on the monitor. It's a pain in the butt. 

I shut down folding and reenable SLI to play games. I get 12,000 PPD plus with my 3 8800GTX cards on my Uber PC. (I'm waiting for the die shrink on the 280s)


----------



## ADF (Aug 4, 2008)

Linky



> Big Time Protein Folding
> 
> On the hardware side, even NVIDIA's non-Tesla gear is starting to show up in HPC applications. On Thursday, the company announced the big impact that the GeForce GPUs are having on Stanford's Folding@Home project. The project aggregates donated computer cycles on desktop systems to calculate how different types of proteins fold. The idea is to help understand protein behavior as it relates to cancer, cystic fibrosis, Parkinson's and other diseases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mukky (Aug 5, 2008)

I should be able to fold a lot better as soon as my new computer with a quad core processor gets here.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

OK Ya peaked my curiosity and now I'm folding at home too


----------



## AndyTigey (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay   Yea i'll Fold@Home with you guys, when i actually get home that is hehe ^^;  Where can i check our total combined score?


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Do I have to finish a project (500/500) and upload to get my statistics page updated? I've been running for 2 days now non stop and its at 393/500 so far.
I'm on my old box I put together from parts about 5 and a half years ago.

AMD Athylon(tm) XP 2500+ 
1.83 GHz, 512 MB (DDR2 133) RAM

I tried using that 'Display' feature and it crashed my video card  But its a Radeon 9600 XT with Artic Cooling add on!


----------



## AndyTigey (Aug 7, 2008)

Hrm, well it's working here, but i can't seem to see WHAT it's working on.  Shouldn't i be able to see the Core information, progress through it's work and stuff on the Display?  All i can see is a spinning graphic :S


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm having trouble uploading my completed project. Am I doing something wrong this is what the log file keeps saying :



> [03:31:39] + Attempting to send results [August 8 03:31:39 UTC]
> [03:31:39] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [03:31:39]   (Got status 503)
> [03:31:39] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> ...



It has failed to upload finished project 3 times, it is now working on another project in Slot 2:



> [03:31:39] + Processing work unit
> [03:31:39] Core required: FahCore_82.exe
> [03:31:39] Core found.
> [03:31:39] Working on queue slot 02 [August 8 03:31:39 UTC]
> ...



I copied Slot 1 to log:



> Slot 01  Done
> Project: 2170 (Run 75, Clone 885, Gen 4), Core: 82
> Work server: 171.65.103.160:8080
> Collection server: 171.64.122.76
> ...


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 8, 2008)

ok wow had to get my username password from them.
Then had to restart client after adding "-verbosity 9" under advanced and "additional peramiters"


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 9, 2008)

I really don't think Folding@Home is ment to be used on laptops. Sure, on my PS3 is runs quickly, but when I saw that it wanted 96d:17h:9m:37s, I flipped. Fortunately, it went down to 5 days. Go figure. I'm continuing to run it, but wonder if I'm ever going to finish this WU.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOT! #23 now.


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> WOOT! #23 now.


  Lucky....

Combining my PS3 and laptop... 8!


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 10, 2008)

About to install onmy Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 2.0GHz 2.0GB DDR 4 ram 100GB Hard Drive.
i'm not IN LAST PLACE!


----------



## ADF (Aug 12, 2008)

I got the finished GPU2 build from here today.

I realise the viewer slows it down, but even with that up it says it is ripping through a 25000000 WU in 2h 40m :shock:


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm...


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm now in the top 30.

Progress from here is going to be slow though, hell of a point difference between 29 and 19.


----------



## AndyTigey (Aug 20, 2008)

Since i started the GPU2 client on my Geforce 8 series graphics card, i have jumped up 50 places on our team.  In 4 days O_O


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 20, 2008)

AndyTigey said:


> Since i started the GPU2 client on my Geforce 8 series graphics card, i have jumped up 50 places on our team.  In 4 days O_O


Yeah. The GPU clients are about 10X faster than the standard ones at a minimum. I've only been folding for about two weeks and I'm #17 now? And it's only folding on one of GX2's cores, too, so I'm at 50% folding ability.


----------



## AndyTigey (Aug 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah. The GPU clients are about 10X faster than the standard ones at a minimum. I've only been folding for about two weeks and I'm #17 now? And it's only folding on one of GX2's cores, too, so I'm at 50% folding ability.


 
They do need to get multi-core support sorted for a single client, for both the CPU and GPU one.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 21, 2008)

Since I posted about the Folding@Home team on my FA page, we've gone from 348 to 333 on the team rankings. That's some rather nice progress!


----------



## AndyTigey (Aug 27, 2008)

I just bought an upgrade GPU, pulled out the 8400GS and now running on a nice, sleek 9600GT.  It's folding around 2250 iter/sec, up from 350ish.  I'm happy with that result, not to mention all the other performance gains.  It wasn't even an expensive upgrade, which is awesome!  So yea, i'm now making a serious contribution to our team, i hope to go up into the top 100 any time soon   I've got my Laptop CPU, my Desktop CPU and my Geforce 9600GT all whizzing away with their respective clients.  The GPU2 client being the biggest contributor, it finishes a workload every 2 hours O_O


----------



## AndyTigey (Aug 28, 2008)

Impressive work team!  We're now placed at 320, we're improving that daily now.  We'll be in the top 300 before the end of September


----------



## Tweek (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey kids, I finally decided to stop lurking as a furry on the internet (it's about time, I've been almost completely in the shadows since I was 13; read:_ nine years_) and join the forums! *waves*

Anyway, my ID is "indicaged," I'm folding with my slowly dying, jury-rigged Athlon XP 2100+ (overclocked to a 2400+ running on a 333 MHz FSB, by _some act of God_) and my PS3, which hasn't been folding for a while, but I'm hoping that the huge "1 day and 7 hour" WUs it's recently been crunching through for 20+ hours a day will help our standings some...:wink:

Don't be shy, show me some love.
.....
...I don't bite?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 1, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Hey kids, I finally decided to stop lurking as a furry on the internet (it's about time, I've been almost completely in the shadows since I was 13; read:_ nine years_) and join the forums! *waves*
> 
> Anyway, my ID is "indicaged," I'm folding with my slowly dying, jury-rigged Athlon XP 2100+ (overclocked to a 2400+ running on a 333 MHz FSB, by _some act of God_) and my PS3, which hasn't been folding for a while, but I'm hoping that the huge "1 day and 7 hour" WUs it's recently been crunching through for 20+ hours a day will help our standings some...:wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining up! We're making some amazing progress of late!


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 1, 2008)

I just cannot believe that i'm position 70 on the leadboard atm...that's up from 150 just this time last week O_O

Nvidia are sooo cool XP

Oh and we're position 307 guys, keep it up, we're racing towards really being in the top leagues now, which is impressive considering the immense power of some of these top-teams computers.  I guess teh furries are also teh tech-savvies =^_^=


----------



## yak (Sep 2, 2008)

To be fair, the amount of people who think folding something on your hardware is free to you, I have to say that you will be getting increases on your power bill, especially Nvidia users.

The chart over here shows the power consumption on video card idle and loaded state. As you can see the difference is quite big.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 2, 2008)

That may be true about cost, but I get nuclear power, so I don't have to worry about a carbon footprint!  I also second Dragoneer about the ridiculous heat output of the PS3, but I like it because my parents always set the A/C too cold. When it's winter they don't use heat above 68 degrees F.

Speaking of charts, here's another one:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_users.php?s=&t=60091

Yay, us! We about doubled in activity...this is spectacular, everyone tell your friends! We need all the members we can get! I'm trying to think of creative ways to increase our output, any ideas? And I know what you're thinking, but _no_ installing F@H on all the PCs in your school library/dorm computer lab/office via a thumbdrive or something, it can get you or us banned from the project and it's potentially illegal. I already looked it up.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 2, 2008)

yak said:


> To be fair, the amount of people who think folding something on your hardware is free to you, I have to say that you will be getting increases on your power bill, especially Nvidia users.
> 
> The chart over here shows the power consumption on video card idle and loaded state. As you can see the difference is quite big.


That's the only downside. However, when you consider what you're donating that time to... even 8 hours a day can be beneficial long term if anything ever pans out.


----------



## yak (Sep 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That's the only downside. However, when you consider what you're donating that time to... even 8 hours a day can be beneficial long term if anything ever pans out.


What about air conditioning?
Radeon 4870 + Folding@Home = go go gadget hair dryer 24/7.


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know about in the US guys, but here in the UK night-time electricity supply is cheaper, from 11PM-5AM i believe.  That's substantially cheaper too, i think 50%?  So, i leave my PC folding using 1 CPU core and my Nvidia 9600GT, but only overnight.  I get up every morning for work at about 7:45AM, so at most the computer is left on with full-rate charges for 3 hours, i switch it off in the morning.

If this system applies elsewhere, it may be worthwhile leaving your computers folding but only in your night off-peak electricity rates.  No?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 3, 2008)

yak said:


> What about air conditioning?
> Radeon 4870 + Folding@Home = go go gadget hair dryer 24/7.


Honestly, I don't even notice the heat from either my 4850 or my 9800 GX2. My room tends to stay fairly cool.


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Honestly, I don't even notice the heat from either my 4850 or my 9800 GX2. My room tends to stay fairly cool.



65nm chips for 9-Series cards, that be why


----------



## karoug (Sep 5, 2008)

The team's at 298 now! 

(my signature is cached so it's a little old)
----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## Tweek (Sep 7, 2008)

yak said:


> What about air conditioning?
> Radeon 4870 + Folding@Home = go go gadget hair dryer 24/7.



My parents' house is like an icebox; I like the extra degree or two of heat


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys, wondering if you could help me with something.  My GPU2 client is working just fine, however i downloaded the latest version of the CPU client, and on the Display window there's no longer any of the folding details i used to get, like how far through each subunit i was etc.  Any light somebody could shed on this please?


----------



## stealthswifttlk (Sep 12, 2008)

*Raises paw as the new guy* Heys all... Just registered as I joined FaH a couple weeks ago, and team FurAffinity was the only one of two registered furry folding teams that I saw on the lists so I started folding for this team. That, and I also knew of FurAffinity as a site of its own merit. 

AndyTigey: The GPU client's 'display' feature (That shows the funky atom image that you're currently working on) works fine - unfortunately, it's broken in the CPU client version. This is both on the SMP and standard client. It's something Stanford knows about, but it'll just take them a while to fix. Either way, the display actually slows down folding, for me at least, especially on the GPU version. I occasionally just check it to get a more accurate picture of exactly where I'm upto with regards the unit I'm working on but otherwise, I just use fahmon to monitor it all.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 13, 2008)

stealthswifttlk said:


> *Raises paw as the new guy* Heys all... Just registered as I joined FaH a couple weeks ago, and team FurAffinity was the only one of two registered furry folding teams that I saw on the lists so I started folding for this team. That, and I also knew of FurAffinity as a site of its own merit.



Hi! ^_^ I wish FurryFolders would join us, arrrrrg!


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 13, 2008)

stealthswifttlk said:


> AndyTigey: The GPU client's 'display' feature (That shows the funky atom image that you're currently working on) works fine - unfortunately, it's broken in the CPU client version


All the displays work awful. They reduce your folding performance significantly while they're open.


----------



## stealthswifttlk (Sep 13, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> All the displays work awful. They reduce your folding performance significantly while they're open.




Thats for sure, I realised that quite quickly once I'd installed fahmon. Though I'd already worked out from a point of logic that the display would definately impact the GPU core as the more the graphics card has to render the image and throw it on to the screen, the less power it has to actually number crunch for the folding. This is why when I'm just folding and not doing anything else on the machine/graphics card, I drop res down to 800x600 and 16bit. My PPD goes up from the high 3000s to the mid 4000s depending on the project being crunched.

Again for the GPU core, I hear its that the shader values are the dominating factor for folding. I was toying with the idea of overclocking my 8800GTS to test this, but am kinda scared to because my card is already factory OC'd, hence I figure if I screw around with it, it'd be more likely to go pop.


----------



## stealthswifttlk (Sep 13, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Hi! ^_^ I wish FurryFolders would join us, arrrrrg!



Hey Tweek, thanks for the welcome 

That being said, when I joined the team a couple weeks ago I think I was number 372. In just a couple of weeks from that, today the team stands at more than 400 furs, so I think your wish is actually more of a prediction!


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, wtf? when I joined forever ago I was like # 150 or something.


----------



## ADF (Sep 14, 2008)

LOL it finally happened, enough GPU contributors got involved to outperform the PS3.


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 15, 2008)

stealthswifttlk said:


> *Raises paw as the new guy* Heys all... Just registered as I joined FaH a couple weeks ago, and team FurAffinity was the only one of two registered furry folding teams that I saw on the lists so I started folding for this team. That, and I also knew of FurAffinity as a site of its own merit.
> 
> AndyTigey: The GPU client's 'display' feature (That shows the funky atom image that you're currently working on) works fine - unfortunately, it's broken in the CPU client version. This is both on the SMP and standard client. It's something Stanford knows about, but it'll just take them a while to fix. Either way, the display actually slows down folding, for me at least, especially on the GPU version. I occasionally just check it to get a more accurate picture of exactly where I'm upto with regards the unit I'm working on but otherwise, I just use fahmon to monitor it all.



Hiya!  Welcome to the team *nuzzle*


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> LOL it finally happened, enough GPU contributors got involved to outperform the PS3.



Quarter the number of contributing Nvidia GPU contributers = a lot more FLOPS than the PS3.

That's impressive...


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> All the displays work awful. They reduce your folding performance significantly while they're open.



Okies.  Thanks for the heads up Dragoneer =^__^=


----------



## KMakato (Sep 18, 2008)

I decided to install the client and start folding. If only I started back when my computer was on 24/7 (on for 78% of 1.5 years), but a faulty PSU has that cut way back 

Just wondering, how do you know how large of a project is running? All I can find is something in the log that says "Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps  (11%)"


----------



## stealthswifttlk (Sep 18, 2008)

KMakato said:


> Just wondering, how do you know how large of a project is running? All I can find is something in the log that says "Completed 275000 out of 2500000 steps  (11%)"



I monitor my folding cores by Fahmon ( http://fahmon.net/ ) It has a pretty small footprint so doesn't really affect your folding ability. 

Once downloaded and installed, you'll be asked to "download new projects" click OK - this is just the list of projects that Fahmon grabs from Stanford to verify exactly what projects are open with them and to verify what cores they use and what points are available for each project. Once that's done, the main window opens up.

Right click in the top left pane and "add a new client" - A box with two fields opens up - Name is anything that you want to call that monitoring, for instance I have a GPU and a CPU client folding on my C2D so I have two clients listed in Fahmon, one that I called CPU and one called Geforce8800. Anyway, the other field listed "location" you need to basically browse to the directory that houses the Folding at Home work data. Browse by clicking the three dots square. On WinXP, that directory is typically going to be located in C:\Documents and Settings\Userprofilename\Application Data\Folding@home-x86 (For the GPU version it's Folding@home-gpu) - That path is of course going to have your usual login name instead of "Userprofilename"

Fahmon gives you information about the project that you're working on, a projection of your PPD, an ETA on fold completion and your percentage progress. You can also have it show you your logfile as it's being written to.

If you want any further help or info, just post back, but otherwise maybe just check out the screenshots to see if its the sort of thing that you're after. Hope that helps.


----------



## KMakato (Sep 19, 2008)

stealthswifttlk said:


> _"Lotsa helpful stuffs was here"_


That does in fact help quite a bit. Thanks for the info :3

Current PPD = "315.83" If that means much


----------



## stealthswifttlk (Sep 20, 2008)

KMakato said:


> That does in fact help quite a bit. Thanks for the info :3



NP, glad it was of use 



KMakato said:


> Current PPD = "315.83" If that means much



Hey, it all helps the team, and thus obviously the cause. We're currently at 258 as a team when I last checked Stanford statistics a couple hours ago, though we're 256 according to Extreme Overclocking.com's statistics which I like because it gives all nice graphs and projections and stuff. (yeah, so okay I like the digital eye candy  )


----------



## ADF (Sep 20, 2008)

It looks like the number of PS3s have increased dramatically all the sudden, I wonder what caused that.

We're talking a jump around 10k in a couple of days since the last update.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 20, 2008)

ADF said:


> It looks like the number of PS3s have increased dramatically all the sudden, I wonder what caused that.
> 
> We're talking a jump around 10k in a couple of days since the last update.


The new "Life Channel" which runs on Folding@Home on the PS3.


----------



## ADF (Sep 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The new "Life Channel" which runs on Folding@Home on the PS3.


Yeah I just did a little hunting around and found that, was just about to comment on it.

I find it misleading to be frank, someone checking the news via their PS3 5 minutes a day shouldn't be counted among the total contribution performance. The number of contributors have increased around a third since the last update because of that service, giving misleading performance figures.


----------



## Kitch (Sep 21, 2008)

I just joined the FA F@H team as "Bemani_Dog".  There were like four different "Kitch"'s out there.


----------



## karoug (Sep 21, 2008)

Kitch said:


> I just joined the FA F@H team as "Bemani_Dog".  There were like four different "Kitch"'s out there.



You have a kitchy name. 

----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## Mukky (Sep 25, 2008)

Just installed the SMP client on my new computer and finally got it working right on all 4 cores


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 27, 2008)

I joined in and put my small farm of servers to work, as well as my own AMD64 PC. Once I set things up, I should have 6 systems in all Folding. They're all Pentium 3 and 4 level systems, but I'm sure collectively there's power.


----------



## Gizgiz (Sep 30, 2008)

Recently joined the team with the nick "Gizgiz" ^_^

Got two gpu clients running on my 9800GX2 and gets 9100-9900 PPD


----------



## Gizgiz (Oct 14, 2008)

Eep, double post, sorry bout that, but had to say that

*Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)*                  200 of 144620
Congrats FA! ^_^


----------



## Marcan (Oct 17, 2008)

I have noticed that most nVidia units are worth 480 points, while ATI units are for 548. Also, 1 WU on Radeon HD4850 (ASUS, default clocks) takes about 4 hours to complete. In addition, SMP on dual-core seems to be pretty slow, quad core would probaby perform better (FAH support says that dual core may produce wrong results anyway).

One last thing - FA team is on 194th place  Top 200.


----------



## stealthswifttlk (Oct 29, 2008)

Marcan said:


> I have noticed that most nVidia units are worth 480 points, while ATI units are for 548. Also, 1 WU on Radeon HD4850 (ASUS, default clocks) takes about 4 hours to complete. In addition, SMP on dual-core seems to be pretty slow, quad core would probaby perform better (FAH support says that dual core may produce wrong results anyway).



It all depends on the system that you're running your GPU on - I've just upgraded my E6600 Core 2 Duo (OC'd to 2.8Ghz) to a Q9550 Core 2 Quad. Have had one or two issues with it running in my now slightly ageing mobo, so haven't done much folding lately. I used to fold in XP, but now I've upgraded the CPU and because SP1 for Vista has come about, I tried Vista again. I'd heard that folding under Vista turns out better PPD because Vista has better memory management than XP (one of the few reasons to actually upgrade)

I can confirm that to be true to some extent. When I was folding on the GPU on XP on the C2D, the second core would be maxed out. Task manager would report 50% CPU usage as a result of the second core being maxed. FAHMON would report PPD of between 3900 and 4400 for the GPU client. Now that I've tested it on Vista on the quad, I was initially expecting it to utilize 25% of the CPU (one whole core) but no - the GPU now uses about 8% max. Not only that, but FAHMON now reports PPD of 5120

Seperately, I tested out the DEINO SMP install of the FAH client - it ain't really very stable, or at least maybe my system wasn't stable enough at that point when I tested it. If the single-threaded CPU client crashes or the GPU client crashes, at least you can pretty much start from where you left off. Not so with the SMP, as it loses sync with itself over the 4 cores and can't resync, so restarts the whole WU. The WU that I was working on was worth approx 1920 points, but was estimated to take 28 hours on the Q9550.

I've read elsewhere that if you're running dual or quad, if you're after points and stats, that you're actually better off not running the SMP client, but to run multiple processes of the standard client - the SMP is in beta still, and at least for me right now, it still kinda shows. The installation is also longer and more protracted.


----------



## Amaroq (Nov 3, 2008)

Just found out about this via FA's main page. Finally, I'll have something useful to do with all my unused power.

I've got the SMP client installed on Ubuntu and plugging away at an average of 66% processing power, though it does peak at 100% occasionally, and seems to be using between 800 megs and a gig of my RAM.

AMD Phenom 9850 BE 2.5GHz quad core, 4 gigs of RAM.

Too bad I couldn't find a GPU client for linux. I've got a Radeon HD 3870 I could use too.

(Hey Ubuntu users, there's a KDE applet in the Ubuntu repositories. I'm using Gnome and already installed the linux client off of the website however, so I won't bother. The package name is kfolding.)

My current progress on my first WU is:
Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5 percent)

I seem to gain a percent every fifteen minutes. If my math is correct, it should take about 25 hours to complete.


----------



## Amaroq (Nov 4, 2008)

393  	 Amaroq   	 1920   	 1 

Wow, I skipped halfway up the team ranking with one WU.


----------



## karoug (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm neck and neck with Klimt in the race to be the first FA user to a million points! 


----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got this thing. Will try it out as soon as this NVIDIA stuff finishes installing.


----------



## karoug (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats to Klimt on a million points! :-D


----------



## karoug (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats to CubPower for a million points!


----------



## ADF (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey I passed the 30 mark, I've been hovering around 31-34 for ages now.


----------



## kamperkiller (Jan 1, 2009)

When I get my servers up and running this is going on them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

im folding now, too^^
im number 705 on the list, finished my first molecule today 
its a a nice thing, now my idle time is used for something good, i like that^^


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 20, 2009)

I am doing it from my PS3 but my wireless connection get interrupted at times.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 20, 2009)

Just joined the team.


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2009)

Join'd a few days ago, under the name AdenZerda. My first work unit was worth 1920 or something points. o..o


----------



## KarishadFox (Jan 23, 2009)

Joined up as Karishad. Finally found a good use for my old desktop other than as a doorstop ^^ Now instead of helping me spread evil puns, it can redeem itself and do some good. ;P


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 24, 2009)

Always glad to see more people join the cause! 

We gotta break that top 100 sooner or later.


----------



## KarishadFox (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok....it completed 7wu's just fine, however 8, 9 and 10 refuse to upload. I've followed the steps on FAH's forums and can find no problem on my end, and their server status page says all is well, but there is endless upload failure of completed wu's now. Havnt gotten any replies to posts on their forums, so i guess they don't pay attention to trouble posts.


----------



## Foxlink (Jan 26, 2009)

Vitae said:


> ...wait wtf is cpu cycles and how the hell is that going to cure diseases?



It's not the cpu cycles that are going to cure the disease, the program uses the cpu cycles (the processing unit in your computer runs at a certain cycle number, like mine runs @ 1.5Ghz and some run at a much higher rate.) to fold and 'decode' certain proteins in the human body.  The proteins that are being folded are main proteins in a disease like Parkinson's, types of cancer, and other neurological diseases like epilepsy and Alzheimer's.


----------



## The Wave (Jan 29, 2009)

just installed Folding and joined the team. however, in the log files it just now says continual


> Attempt # to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> Waiting before retry.


does this mean that it just can't find anything? it already passed attempt #7 without any results. should I just wait?

nevermind, I've readed the log more carefully and understand it now.


----------



## Arag (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Klimt on cracking the 2 million mark


----------



## Marty (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## MAGWolf (May 12, 2009)

Willing to help the cause! 
Two Rigs up and Running it!

*PC: Rena*
OS Windows 7 Evalution Build 7100 (64bit)
*AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition* - Folding CPU
EVGA Geforce 9800 GTX+ 512 - GPU Folding

PC: Lonewolf Backup Server
Win XP Pro
Pentium 4 Hyper Threading 3.0ghrz - CPU Folding
AGP Geforce 7600 512 <- Card to old lol


----------



## Acara (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm gonna try to run this, hopefully my computer can handle it :3


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 19, 2009)

I use to fold using my computer's. but i was having problems with the GPU folding client. So i quit. 
I just use my Truck loads of CPU and GPU of power for just gaming.


----------



## john8792 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm doing it

name: JohnMcDonald (corrected due to random problems with someone else using my name with an underscore, go figure)


----------



## katz (Sep 20, 2009)

Whoa, I don't know who CubPower is, but (s)he has 3141529 points. just 63 more to reach pi*1000000


----------



## Arcadium (Jan 8, 2010)

Just assigned my PS3 to rock it. It feels good to do such an awesome cause, espically one so easy that actually does something. That and on my desk the TV looks really cool with the earth and the protein Molecules :3


----------



## FurryKristian (Feb 11, 2010)

I did use to run Folding on my computer but I stopped cause I lost interest. Maybe I will begin again later 

When I ran it I had 2 8800 GTS running on Folding with my CPU, AMD AthlonX2 3800+


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Feb 17, 2010)

Silver R. Wolfe said:


> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> The team number is 60091 for anyone already interested! Now get folding!


 
60091, Ill join when I get home from work. Just dont tell me boss Im on FA while I'm at work :grin:


----------



## Larscis (Mar 17, 2010)

Been a while, but I'm back into folding with both systems (Phenom II 955 BE @ 4.06 GHz + 2x GeForce GTX 260 Core 216; and Core 2 Duo E8400 @3.2 GHz + GeForce 8800 GT OC'd)  running flat out for the next 72 hours, while I'm away from them.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

Was already running it on my own self made team.

Joined this one, user "Jaxinc"
Have it running on 3 pc's currently.


----------



## Marthaen (May 11, 2010)

Need more folders!


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

I would join your team but I fold for another team at a differnt site already.


----------



## Lyoto (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey everyone.  I'm fairly new on the forums (just over 12 hours ago, if that counts as new.  lol).
I've been folding for a while but I've switched teams since the team I was with before was pretty high up in the team table anyway.

I'm using my pc and my ps3, when I'm not playing games or watching dvds that is. I've submitted 2 work units already and i have another 2 well on the way.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

holy necro batman


----------



## Lyoto (Sep 26, 2010)

475th place and climbing.  I'm coming to get you all.  Lol.


----------



## Foxlink (Feb 15, 2011)

OK gang, we are now ranked at 112- we gotta work a little more, and we'll be on the top 100 list!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2011)

Foxlink said:


> OK gang, we are now ranked at 112- we gotta work a little more, and we'll be on the top 100 list!!


Come on everyone let's make it happen.
 "Alright let's do this!  LEEROY JENKINS!"


----------



## Marcan (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm doing some folding again, since December, after quite a long break. Got myself PS3 at first, thought I might try F@H on it, and I left it working while I was not gamng. Later I added an otherwise bored quad-core Xeon server. Only recently, I added one more SMP client on virtual machine and GPU on my desktop with Radeon HD4850, when I'm not gaming and the PC is on (mostly evenings).

Also, the new client 7.1.24 works nice  ...too bad HD4850 does not work with new OpenCL core


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh noes =(  I hope this hasn't been forgotten about D:  It's a good cause, and we used to be a pretty epic team!


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)

I've never heard of this, but it looks really neat. Installing now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 10, 2012)

Seriously, please don't necro old threads like this. Thread closed.


----------

